# Chlorophyll



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

I've seen a lot of postings here about chlorophyll for IBS-C. It sounds ideal, it appears no one who posted about it here has had any bad side effects, it sounds like it isn't habit forming, and it's cheap.Does anyone know exactly how this stuff works and what it does? Is it like an osmotic laxative, some kind of stimulant, or more like a stool softener? Any info would help! Thx.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

i don't know for sure, but I am pretty sure it is not an osmotic or a stimulant. I think it works to soften the stool. it's a green organism that God made, and we need it, people used to get enough greens in their food, now we Westerners have to take it supplemntally, but I think it's just a foodlike substance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Chlorophyll isn't an organism.It is one of a number of compounds found in plants that is used for photsynthesis. I'm not sure how it would work for constipation, the thing I mostly hear it used for is odor control in nursing homes.It may be osmotic (many compounds attract water and attracting water into the stool is usually how most "stool softeners" work) Water+Fiber is what is needed to make stools a good consistancy.Generally eating whole dark green and leafy veggies is the best way to get your chlorophyll as that way you get all the fiber and other vitamins and other anti-cancer compounds that are abundant in these vegetables. (Chlorophyll may have some anti-cancer properties of it's own but in a whole plant you get lots of different ones)I know of no harm from consuming chlorophyll tablets. They are used in nursing homes often in doses that turn the stools quite green, so even in very sick patients who often cannot tolerate large doses of thing it seems to be quite safe.K.


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

> quoteoes anyone know exactly how this stuff works and what it does?


Chlorophyll is high in trace minerals, especially magnesium, and has natural antibacterial properties.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Hi all,I got started experimenting with Chlorophyll, via wheat-grass shots. I noticed that when I took a wheat grass shot with juice everyday, I wasn't getting bound up inside..no white ghosty mucous bm's. I think the chlorophyll was preventing this binding action from happening. The problem i was having with wheat-grass though, was that you need a wheat-grass juicer to make this stuff... kind of hassle.So, I recently started taking some liquid chlorophyll, to see if i could get the same resuts.. http://www.mothernature.com/shop/detail.cfm/sku/86214 ..it has been very helpful also (..no binding/ghosty-mucous stuff going on, but the alfalfa leaf based stuff I've been taking seems to lack the laxative (effect) I was getting from wheat grass. Still it's a lot less hassle, but probably best to rotate the two (..for me anyway..)


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

You might what to try to find "Chlorophyll Ultra"It is great tasting liquid because it has Spearmint flavor. It is a Company in Ottawa Ont. Canada that sells it to health food stores,and health sections in the supermarkets.If you cannot find it anywhere call 1-800-723-2871 you just might even get it directly from them. " What is Chlorophyll?Chlorophyll is the green pigment found in the leaves of plants and other photosynthetic organisums. Chlorophyll captures the energy in sunlight to power the process of photosynthesis--one of the most important chemical reactions on earth.For many years scientists have been intrigued by the green pigment of the living plant life. Records show chlorophyll has been under chemical investigation since 1771; it was officially given the name in 1818; and in 1911 a group of scientists were finally able to establish the chemical structure of it. It's role in the process of photosynthesis was discovered in 1938.Chlorophyll is required for plant life to exist. It is their prime source of energy. The energy is stored in the plant and released in animals and humans when the plant is consumed. This is one way energy enters your food chain. This fact alone would serve to elevate chlorophyll to the status of miracle nutrient,but it has many more treasures in store for us."This is taken form the broucher for "Chlorophyll Ultra" if you have anymore questions you can e-mail me or call the 1-800 #Suki


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks so much for all your responses. It does sound harmless. Though it's still not clear exactly why it works for some people, it seems that it's probably is an osmotic. Seems like a good idea to take it with a full glass of water.


----------

